# 2009 Hotmaps Coverage off Lorain & Vermillion



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

The new (2009) HotMaps East (ver V02.21) apparently has increased coverage of the sandbar based on new surveys done last fall (old versions just had depth soundings). 

Has anyone used the new chip? If so, w.What depth contour detail does it have of the sandbar? Is it worth the $145 to upgrade to the new chip?


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Meerkat said:


> The new (2009) HotMaps East (ver V02.21) apparently has increased coverage of the sandbar based on new surveys done last fall (old versions just had depth soundings).
> 
> Has anyone used the new chip? If so, w.What depth contour detail does it have of the sandbar? Is it worth the $145 to upgrade to the new chip?


I'd be interested also if there's more coverage. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------

